

The Blub Paradox also applies to editors/IDEs - wmf
http://osteele.com/archives/2004/11/ides

======
pg
It seems to apply, but in reverse. I never really grasped what IDEs were for
till I saw someone at a conference editing Java code in one. Now I get it:
they're for generating the macroexpansions that your source code consists of
in such languages.

I suspect IDEs are like Bail Bondsmen. It may be a good sign if you don't know
what they're for.

~~~
throwawayacount
_I suspect IDEs are like Bail Bondsmen. It may be a good sign if you don't
know what they're for._

Do you have a special satchel full of these apt analogies? I I envy your
analogical ability.

~~~
wyday
Peter piper picked a peck of alliteration, eh?

------
Goladus
<http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/transformation>

Skip to the bottom section if you're in a hurry.

------
MuddyMo
Spot on. It would seem Tools are critical to a software factory, Languages to
software innovators.

Noting the the reference to Lazlo: <http://www.openlaszlo.org/> "OpenLaszlo is
"write once, run everywhere." An OpenLaszlo application developed on one
machine will run on all leading Web browsers on all leading desktop operating
systems." Heard this before?

